# Heat press vinyl on hats?



## amarok (May 23, 2009)

Howdy.

I'm looking to expand to do heat press vinyl on hats, but I have one question - How do you deal with the seam that is in the center of the hat? I would think that this might cause a problem but I haven't experimented yet.

I've looked for hats without that center seam, but haven't found any 'quality' hats that don't have them.

Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh the seam. I haven't had any issues using vinyl on hats with a seam. The vinyl will adhere to the seam without a problem. Haven't had any customers complain about yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## amarok (May 23, 2009)

sparks said:


> Oh the seam. I haven't had any issues using vinyl on hats with a seam. The vinyl will adhere to the seam without a problem. Haven't had any customers complain about yet. Knock on wood.


What hat material do you normally use? I am picking up an assortment of hats to experiment with. What type of vinyl do you typically use?

Thanks for the response


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

i also don't have any issue with the center seam - as long as the decoration is not too small/intricate. i use imprintable warehouse's eco-film and stahl's thermo-film. both are 'hot peel' and the stahl's does adhere slightly better than the eco-film. probably because it is pressed at a higher temp, so it 'melts' into the fabric, for lack of a better term. i have used a few different 'cold peel' products with bad results.
i have not found any 'quality' 5-panel caps (no seam). other than the trucker style, which i wouldn't call 'quality' but it does sell well - because it is cheap!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are some examples of vinyl on hats.


----------



## amarok (May 23, 2009)

plan b said:


> Here are some examples of vinyl on hats.


SHWEET! Those are awesome! What cutter did you use to get that fine of detail on the last two?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its a secret,,, not,,, I can't tell you on the board because of self promotion rules,,,

But I can tell you I used a 57 degree blade...


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

plan b said:


> Its a secret,,, not,,, I can't tell you on the board because of self promotion rules,,,
> 
> But I can tell you I used a 57 degree blade...


Pretty sure this isn't self promotion if you are giving information on what cutter you used.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, well the first and last one I did with a copam and the one in the center I used the Falcon.
I might add that the fine detail is for one or two of's and would be a little on the difficult side to do longer runs.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, here's a typically newbie question: What is a 57 degree blade, why was this what you used, and where do you get them?

I'm am pretty much self-taught (which makes me dangerous, but not necessisarily competent), and I have been contemplating why certain blades are used, and what's the worse that can happen if I use a different blade? For example, a lot of the regular vinyl (FirstMark - Sign Warehouse and those comparable) suggest a 45 degree blade - so what's the worst that can happen if I happen to have a 60 degree blade in my cutter and decide to use that instead. I actually have some 30 degree blades, but I have no idea what I would use them for


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The reason i used a 57 is that in my opinion they cut flock and glitter better than a 45, some use a 60 and you can use the 60 with no problems, if you are not cutting a lot of specialty materials then the 60 will do just fine,,


----------



## sparks (Sep 9, 2008)

amarok said:


> What hat material do you normally use? I am picking up an assortment of hats to experiment with. What type of vinyl do you typically use?
> 
> Thanks for the response


I use a variety of vinyl depending on the design. Basic Eco Film from Imprintables is great. I love the glitter and megatallics as well.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b said:


> The reason i used a 57 is that in my opinion they cut flock and glitter better than a 45, some use a 60 and you can use the 60 with no problems, if you are not cutting a lot of specialty materials then the 60 will do just fine,,


Hey Roger!!!!

I have been wondering just how to use your glitter vinyl for adults...... and your hats have just inspired me!!!!!
*AWESOME HATS ROGER!!!!!!!*

*questions........*

_Hat press...._
1. what hat press did you use for these hats?
2. what was your temp?
3. pressure?
4. time?
5. Did you press the rhinestones on at the same time as the vinyl/glitter vinyl?

_Cutter....._
1. Do you know if the 57° blade will fit the graphtec CE5000-60? (_comparable to the Roland GX-24_)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I just used a mighty press hat press medium to firm pressure, 320 degrees and about 20 seconds, I also used a small t-pad it under the hat to bring that image up a little.

the rhinestone hat is glitter, flock and stones,, pressed the glitter first then the flock and then the stones, you should be able to get that blade for your Graphtec...


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm always impressed what some of you guys are capable of doing.
Many thanks Roger.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

plan b said:


> Here are some examples of vinyl on hats.


Howdy Roger. Those are super sexy. Where did you get the rhinestones printed?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Alex,, long time no see,, I hand set those on some silicon tape,,


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

plan b said:


> Alex,, long time no see,, I hand set those on some silicon tape,,


Its been a while. Hows everything? 

Are coming down to the NBM show?

That makes sense. I'm going to give that method a shot.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Good!! Nope no show,, hey you can use the backing from your vinyl to hand set those,, works pretty good if you have some sticky stuff


----------



## urapartofhistory (Nov 2, 2009)

In my opinion, you're better to use heat press vinyl on "foam caps" and embroidery on "cotton caps".

if you want your products look like these




















you also can fix the problem now !


----------



## costar636 (Nov 14, 2012)

Are foam hats comfortable and worth buying though?


urapartofhistory said:


> In my opinion, you're better to use heat press vinyl on "foam caps" and embroidery on "cotton caps".
> 
> if you want your products look like these
> 
> ...


----------



## graphicdetails (Nov 17, 2012)

I've also done many hats with my Mighty Press heat press. Every hat has had seams. And many have had multi-color prints. Never a problem with the seams.

Here is one I did for a school with a closeup of the seam.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

URApartOfHistory, do you have a specific hat supplier and model you buy from?


----------



## LeliaDowd (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice some info I was looking for also. We are also expanding with hats.


----------



## tnhottie025 (Aug 25, 2015)

Love how well your hats look. If you don't mind me asking what type of vinyl you used on your hat? I tried using Siser easyweed on one and the seam showed through really bad. Is there a good tutorial you recommend for how to press the hats using a regular heat press? Thanks!
Shelly


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

This thread was started 7 years ago and the last post before yours was over 3 years ago. Hopefully they are still following.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Shelly, He used 5 panel hats not 6 panel. How many Panels do your hats have? I buy my Hats from SanMar.com

I buy Thermo Flex Pro from Beacon Graphics. You can buy it anywhere.


----------



## rhondaadams (Sep 22, 2018)

What brand of heat press do ya'll recommend? I've seen several online, and am wanting to buy one but am a little reluctant on which one to purchase. T-shirts are my thing right now, but am wanting to start making caps also. Any suggestions would be most helpful...Since I am a newbie at all this


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a cheap hat press as I only use it to do vinyl glitter hats for woman.all my hats are embroidery.


----------

